# let's end the steve nash hate right now



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

with finley gone the mavs went 13 and 1 and nash put up. 

19 points 10 dimes and 4 boards 

shot 49 percent from the field 
and 40 percent from 3 land 


He averaged a double double and he also had a game where held jason kidd to 1 for 17 shooting from the field. 

That was with Dirk as the only other true scorer on the team and NASH HAVING TO PUT UP solid assist and point games (he had a few 29 and 30 plus point games) so the team could win. He can SCORE whenever he chooses. 

Nash's career high of 39 points came against one of the toughest defensive teams in the nba last year. THE BLAZERS. He was facing long and athletic defenders all night and they could stop him . He was 12 out 16 from the field and 13 out of 16 from the line and also added 7 dimes in a mavs win. AND DIRK got hurt in that GAME. He only played 15 mins. So nash took OVER THE GAME. And the amazing thing is he did that shyt in 41 mins. He's one of the smartest players in the league and easily one of the nba's top ten shooters. 


he put up 30 points and 9 dimes against jason kidd earlier this year. 

He put up 27 and 8 dimes against payton earlier this year 

He put up 29 points 9 fimes and 7 boards on the pacers in the mavs first loss of the season. He was THE ONLY MAV THAT SHOWED UP THAT GAME. dirk was 4 for 20 and fin was 7 for 20. Nash was 10 for 23. 


He put up 24 and 7 against andre miller IN 31 MINUTES. (who fouled out of the game trying to guard nash and only had 10 points and 7 dimes) 


He put up 21 and 10 against the spurs and dirk didn't play (mavs kept it close and lost by 7) 

He put up 26 and 7 in 33 minutes against hte grizz and the mavs won without dirk playing. 


He put up 30 points 5 dimes and 8 boards in 36 mins against the warriors. 

matter of fact nash has been the mavs leading scorer in 10 out of their 32 games. Finley has led the team in scoring 8 times and dirk has led the team in scoring 14 times. And he's putting up 19 and 7 a game in 33 minutes! that's MIND BOGGLING considering he's splitting time at the point with van exel. THey share the PG duties and sometimes they play on the court together. Nick is averaging about 28 mins per game and he's putting up 12 points and 5 dimes. Nash's NUMBERS would be even HIGHER if he played like 38 to 40 mins. he could easily be a 20/10 man in the nba. but that's not HIS GOAL. Winning is. that's all that matters to him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

You know me. Ive been arguing that Nash is the "best point guard in the NBA right now" for the past few months.

He litarelly runs circles around defenders. Hes scoop shot and three point shot are $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

he blows away everyone IMO hes a mega beast and NO ONE CAN GUARD HIM. he is a way better shooter than anyone pg in the nba and hes the best floor leader.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Love watching him play*

I like it when he drives into the basket and circles around a few times for a layup or assists. I can't believe the teams keep letting him get away with it. Sometimes I just don't know how he gets his shot up against 7fters without being a high flyer. But he rarely gets his shot blocked and the always seems to just go above the defenders fingers. 

He makes it so easy, gives many vertically challenge players hope.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

to answer the original thread.who hates him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I love Nash, not that kind of fruity love, but he is an awesome player... no doubt. He plays so feel within the offense, I am going to have to say Kidd is better. To me Kidd is better not because of offense (in his shooting or driving) but his defense is much better. Kidd is a big guard, and I remember him guarding against Dirk a few times, and poking the ball away from him when they played this year. Kidd is great on rotations, which makes the overall defense stronger, not just man to man.

-Petey


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> to answer the original thread.who hates him?



Is hating Steve Nash even possible?

Great player on the court, great guy off....

What I like most about Steve (besides the fact that he's from my home town) is the fact that he has improved his game each and every season he has played. 

That is a sign of a truly committed and determined athlete.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I love Nash, not that kind of fruity love, but he is an awesome player... no doubt. He plays so feel within the offense, I am going to have to say Kidd is better. To me Kidd is better not because of offense (in his shooting or driving) but his defense is much better. Kidd is a big guard, and I remember him guarding against Dirk a few times, and poking the ball away from him when they played this year. Kidd is great on rotations, which makes the overall defense stronger, not just man to man.
> 
> -Petey


Agree! If Nash ever learns to control his energy when defending, he'll be the best, but right now, Kidd is the smarter defender and better defender.

I love watching Nash, too, especially when he circles the wagons and goes in for the score and the opponent just watches him circling, never knowing where he is going. :laugh:


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

i love steve nash, not only is he one of the best pg in the nba but one of the best if not the best left-handed finisher in the league even though he's a natural right-handed player.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I love Nash also. He is my favorite player to watch.


----------

